# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα >  χαρίζεται ιγκουάνα

## tsouk

ο γιος μια συναδέλφου μου έχει ένα ιγκουάνα επειδή δεν το θέλει πλέον ο μικρός σκέφτηκα να το πάρο εγώ αλλα από τι διάβασα δεν είναι το ζώο που με εδιαφέρει η πάρχει κάποιο που να το θέλει από θεσσαλονίκη καβαλα ξανθη drama η από κάπου που να μπορώ να το μεταφέρω

----------


## tsouk

ευχαριστώ η αγγελία μπορεί να κλείσει

----------

